# Just Purchased a 1550 Sylvan with a 40 HP Yama Jet - HELP



## Captain Ahab (Aug 8, 2013)

OK - never owed a jet and know nothing about them!

Got a super great deal on a 1550 Sylvan with 40 hp Yama jet drive ($900.00  ) 

NEED HELP

1. How can I run the motor out of the water? - no place to put muffs on a jet 

2. Someone mentioned oiling the jet drive? What basic maintenance should I do and what should be done before and after I run the boat?


----------



## Jim (Aug 8, 2013)

Bring it to my house, I will give you $901 for it and you will not have to worry about a thing.

Pictures?


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 8, 2013)

I'll give you 900 just for the motor


----------



## sjsykora (Aug 8, 2013)

You should have a slotted screw on the left side of the pump housing towards the top next to the grease fitting. You will need an adapter that screws into that hole when you take the screw out and that adapter screws onto a water hose. That hole leads into the water pump housing. You turn on the hose with medium pressure and then start the engine. Outboard jet pumps don't have oil in them. They use grease. That grease fitting next to screw you take out for the water hose is where you grease the bearing. You should grease that bearing ever time you pull the boat out of the water.


----------



## catmansteve (Aug 8, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325290#p325290 said:


> sjsykora » Today, 14:42[/url]"]You should have a slotted screw on the left side of the pump housing towards the top next to the grease fitting. You will need an adapter that screws into that hole when you take the screw out and that adapter screws onto a water hose. That hole leads into the water pump housing. You turn on the hose with medium pressure and then start the engine. Outboard jet pumps don't have oil in them. They use grease. That grease fitting next to screw you take out for the water hose is where you grease the bearing. You should grease that bearing ever time you pull the boat out of the water.


What he said. I'll also add that a lot of the older pumps don't have the hose fitting so there is no way to run it out of water, but it isn't difficult to install one.

The grease fitting has a short piece of hose attached to it that goes back into the pump. VERY GENTLY pump grease in until you get a solid bead coming out the hose (no water bubbles or air pockets.) Do this before you run it the first time, and every time you take the boat out, as soon as you pull it out of the water.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks - any special grease needed?


----------



## catmansteve (Aug 9, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325361#p325361 said:


> Captain Ahab » Yesterday, 23:38[/url]"]Thanks - any special grease needed?


Lubriplate 630 AA is what Outboard Jets recommends, but any decent waterproof NLGI 1 should work. If you haven't come across it already, check out outboardjets.com, most of the general information is on there somewhere


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 10, 2013)

Another tip is zip tie some weed eater line to the control cable so you can use it to clean out the pisser tube when you run through weeds. No water out the pisser tube, bad things happen.


----------



## susqyg3 (Aug 10, 2013)

Man I'd love to see some pics of this boat.. Sound like an absolute steal for the price!


----------

